# How to Eat for Your Body Type



## Derek Wilson (May 12, 2019)

If you are one of the many people out there that are trying to lose weight and gain muscle it is important that you eat a diet that matches your body type and what you want to accomplish. There are three types of body types. An ectomorph, which is a tall thin person. Sort of like a basketball player or a wide receiver in the NFL. Typically the ectomorph will have an easy time losing weight and a hard time putting on mass. The next body type is the mesomorph which is a body type that looks like a running back in the NFL. The mesomorph has an easy time putting on muscle and also at the same time has a fairly easy time losing body fat. Typically this is the ideal body type for a ?bodybuilders? physique. The last body type is the endomorph. This is your offensive linemen type body that has an easy time putting on fat and bulking up, but a very hard time getting ripped and losing body fat. If you are trying to get into shape where you have muscle but at the same time have a six pack you need to eat for your body type.

For the ectomorph, your diet should consist of high calories in the form of protein, carbohydrates, and dietary fats. For protein, you want to make sure you get fast and slow digesting proteins. Post workout though you want more fast digesting proteins to take advantage of the insulin spike which will help increase muscle mass. For carbohydrates, you want low GI carbs like grains and vegetables. For fats, you want to consume lots of fat. Too many times does the ectomorph not consume enough fats or very little fats. The ectomorph wants to consume fat like flax oil and hemp oil in massive amounts. I suggest at least 8 tablespoons per day for the ectomorph. This will give you about 1000 extra calories per day. [Read more]


----------



## REHH (May 14, 2019)

I'm 100% ectomorphic so can afford to eat more than most.


----------

